# Laparoscopic takedown and repair of colovesical fistula /colon resection



## pkoens (Oct 14, 2014)

I would appreciate any thoughts on this one...I have read several posts regarding similar cases and the replies have differed from fistula repair is included in the colon resection to using unlisted code for the fistula takedown/repair in addition to the colon resection code.  I know there is an open code for this exact procedure (44661) but I cannot find a really good explanation of how to code this for laparoscopically.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Oct 15, 2014)

if it is done laparoscopic code for the colon removed with proper code, this includes fistula repair.   look at surgical coding guidelines ion cms policy manual


----------



## pkoens (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification


----------

